# توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*هل نوسترادموس والفلكيين أو الكتاب المقدس تنبأوا بالاحداث العالمية الحالية ؟ ماهي دقة علم الفلك في كشف المستقبل ؟ وهل من المحتمل أن يصدق توقعاتهم بأستخدام الكواكب وعلم الفلك والنيو أيدج المستقبل أو هذه الامور قد كشف عنها نوسترداموس او الكتاب المقدس ؟ من هو نوسترادموس ؟ علي اي اساس بني تنبؤاته ولأي مدي استطاع أن يثبت صحتها ؟ بعض الناس يعتقدون أن نوسترداموس قد تنبأ بالعديد من الاحداث المهمة مثل صعود هتلر للسلطة والحرب العالمية الثانية ياترى ماهي توقعاته لمستقبلنا؟ هل كان نوسترداموس له وحي ونبي أم كان نبي كذاب ملبوس بأرواح شريرة ومتأثر بهرطهات ؟ هل الكتاب المقدس يعطي لنا صورة واضحة وتوقعات دقيقة سواء في المستقبل أو الماضي *

*" توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس "*​ 
*أتقن نوسترداموس (1503-1566) فن علم الفلك والقبالاه وعلم التنجيم وعلم الخيمياء (علم تحويل المعادن الرخيصة الي نفيسة) والسحر والرياضيات والدواء ويرفع بعض نقاد الكتاب المقدس والمسيحية نوسترداموس وتنبؤاته الي ذلك الذي في الكتاب المقدس لكي ما يلغوا النبوات الكتابية. *
*"لا يوجد فيك من يجيز أبنه أو أبنته في النار ولامن يعرف عرافة ولاعائف ولا متفائل ولاساحرولا من يرقي رقية ولا من يسأل جاناً أو تابعة ولامن يستشير الموتى لأن كل من يفعل ذلك مكروه عند الرب " (تث 18: 10-12)*​ 
http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...God/8-2AstrologyNostradamusBibleProphecy.html​علم التنجيم ، أساسه ، صحته ودقته -  نوسترداموس تنبؤاته الحاضرة والماضية تحت الاختبار 

نبوة الكتاب المقدس ونبوة نوستردامس  -  ضد المسيح  -  علامة الوحش 666 - ملك الملوك http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Cl...gns/Free-Horoscope-Clipart-Sign-lg-Pisces.gif​

*




علم التنجيم ، أساسه ، صحته ودقته :- 

*​ 


​من الميثر أنه يوجد حوالي عشرة الآف شخص يعملون في مجال التنجيم كوظيفة دائمة في الولايات المتحدة وحوالي 200 ألف يعملون بعض الوقت في هذا المجال (من كتاب القوي النفسانية بقلم ويلدون وكليفورد ويسلون). أخذ البابليون موضوع التنجيم بجدية في عام 3000 قبل الميلاد . وقد أعتقد هولاء القدماء أن قوى المجموعات الكوكبية تؤثر على حياة البشر وقد آمن اليونانيون الزودياكيون أنه توجد 13 علامة وهي تشمل بنات اطلس السيعة (اللواتي تحولن الي نجوم) 

يستخدم علم التنجيم المعاصر 12 مجموعة من النجوم والمعروفة بالزودياك أو دائرة "البروج". وهذه تتكون من برج الحمل ، الثور ، التؤام ، السرطان ، الأسد ، العذراء ، الميزان ، العقرب ، القوس ، الجدي ، الدلو ، الحوت وفي كتاب "فليم فلام" بقلم جميس راندي وفي الفصل الرابع نقرأ الآتي : " وتوجد مدرستين رئيستين في علم التنجيم وهما "علم النجمي وهو يتعلق بموقع النجوم من الشمس وقت ميلاد الفرد والآخر هو علم التنجيم الأستوائي وهو يتعلق بمجموعة من النجوم والتي تقع علي 30 درجة من دائرة البروج وقد أسس هذا النوع من علم التنجيم كمفتاح وأجابة لبعض الأسئلة المحيرة . لان بعض المجموعات من الكواكب حيرت علماء التنجيم لأنها لا تقع في مجال الثلاثين درجة المعينة فمثلا برج الميزان يشغل احيانا نصف المنطقة التي يحددها علماء الفلك وهذا قد خلق مواقف خرافية حيث وجدت بعض هذه النجوم في اماكن مختلفة ليس لها علاقة بالثلاثين درجة. والبعض منها لايوجد حتي في 16 درجة من دائرة البروج (الزودياك)وبعيدة عن الموقع المشار اليه. 
*هناك بعض المبادئ والمجادلات التي تقف ضد صحة علم التنجيم واليك بعض منها:- *

تضارب علم التنجيم النجمي مع علم التنجيم الاستوائي بين المحترفين في علم القلك 
يوجد 250 مليار نجم في الممرات الكوكبية واكثر من 100 مليار مجموعة كوكبية تدور في الفضاء. وعليه يوجد 000و000و000و000و000و000و000و25 نجم في الفضاء والتي يمكن أن تشكل شخصية الفرد وهي تؤثر علي كل ما يحبه أو يمقطه الفرد وتحدد اتجاهه في الحياة . وهذا مايحاول علماء الفلك أقناعك به 
لبعد هذه النجوم بمسافات تقاس بالسنين الضوئية فنحن نرى بعض الضوء من هذه النجوم والتي لابقاء لها ولربما قد انفجرت أو أختفت أكثرها من الآف أو ملايين السنين الماضية فهل يمكن قبول فكرة تحكم هذه النجوم في شخصية الفرد أو تركبيه 
طبقل لعلم الفلك كل يتأثر كل شخص بعلامات متعلقة بوقت ميلاده وأجداده وهي بالتحديد ماكان ظاهرامنها في الافق الشرقي وقت ميلاد الشخص. أي ان الأنسان هو محصلة مجموعة من العلامات المرتبطة بدائرة البروج أو ما يسمى "الزودياك". 
أختلاف محالات علم التنجيم المتعددة في تعليقاتها علي الخط للأبراج المختلفة لذات اليوم 
لماذا نحكم علي كل شئ بزمن الميلاد؟ لماذا مثلا لا تكون وقت الحمل؟ 
كما قال جميس براندي " يبدو أن الطبيب الذي يساعد علي ولادة المولود يلعب دوراً له تأثير جاذبي على ساعة ميلاد الجنين يفوق في قدرته كل مجال الجاذبية في كوكب المريخ بأكلمه. 
يقول علماء الفلك أن مجموعات من النجوم قد تحركت من مكانها أكثر من 2000 عام مضت. وقد تحركت وكل العلامات والأدلة المستخدمة لآكثر من 30 درجة غرباً وبدلاً من أن تكون في موقع "العذراء" تجد نفسك في موقع " الجدي" 
يحذرنا الكتاب المقدس في تنثية 4: 19 " ولئلا ترفع عينيك لي السماء وتنظر الشمس والقمر والنجوم وكل جند السماء التي قسمها الرب إلهك لجميع الشعوب تخت السماء وفي تثنية 17: 2، 3 يتحدث عن فعل الشر في عيني الرب الهك وهو عبادة الهة آخري أو الشمس أو القمر أو جند السماء. 
فعبادة الشمس أو القمر هي تماما مثل الأعتماد عليها واللجؤ اليها من أجل القيادة والارشاد وعلى أي حال فمن يؤمن بالتنجيم يؤمن بأن هذه الاجسام السمائية تتحكم في حياتنا . 
والكاتب يعرف عن قائد روحي شرقي يعطي اتباعه جدوال تحوي كل أنواع التنجيم إذا دفع الفرد مبالغ طائلة من المال له، وإذا لم تعجبك هذه الجدوال فيمكنك تعديلها نظير مبالغ اضافية لانجاز التعديل "الكرميكي" . وصار هذا القائد الروحي أو الجورو غنيا لكثرة الذين علي أستعداد لتقديم أموالهم في هذا المجال. 
وفي النهاية نستطيع أن نقول أن علم التنجيم لايمكن أن يقوم علي اساس فكري منطقي والسؤال هو لماذا يخلق الانسان لنفسه دوائر من القلق والتعب دون داعي نتجية إيمان لا أساس منطق عقلي له ؟ لماذا تخلق توقعات زائفة؟ 
وسنثبت من هذا الموقع أنه يوجد مصمم بارع خارج حدود الزمن والفضاء فلماذا يضع الفرد نفسه في قيود لجزء من المخلوقات في الوقت الذي فيه يمكن له أن يعبد خالق الكون ؟ لماذا تسجد للفخار بدلا من صانعه "الفخاري" لماذا تثني على برنامج الكمبيوتر بدلا من أن تكرم مصصمه؟ 




​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

*نوسترداموس تنبؤاته الحاضرة والماضية تحت الاختبار 

*


لماذا نحاول معرفة المستقبل عن طريق العرافين واصحاب التوابع لا تستمع الي هامسهم ولاتسأل الموتى من أجل الأحياء ولا تسأل آلهة شعب آخر (أشعياء 8: 19) 
لقد كان نوستردامس واحد من الأنبياء السحرة الذي عاش من عام 1503-1566 . وقد ولد ميكال دي نوستردامس في سانت ريمي بفرنسا من عائلة يهودية تحولت للكاثوليكية فيما بعد. ومع أنه حاز على شهادة في المجال الطبي طبقا لما نشرته عديد من الصحف والمطبوعات المعروفة من جامعة مونت بيلير إلا أن بيتر لاوبيسرير في كتابه الشهير بعنوان :" نوستردامس الغير معروف" قال أن هناك وثائق تقول أنه قدم أوراق للدخول الي جامعة مونت بيلير في عام 1529 إلا أن جويلوم رونديلت المسئول عن تسجيل الطلبة رفض طلب التحاقه بالجامعة لأنه كان مصاب بنوع من الخبث وعليه لاتوجد اية وثائق على تثبت إعادة إلتحاقه بالجامعة. 
وبعد أن رفضوا قبوله بالجامعة أخذ يتجول علي الطرق السريعة والجانبية في أوربا كصيدلي يبحث عن معلومات طبية هنا وهناك . وحين أصاب الوبأ ايكس لون بروفانس في عام 1546 هرب جميع الأطباء المحليين في رعب اكيد وقد نصح الطبيب المشهور تولوس أوجير فرير الذي كان في أخرعام للتخرج كطبيب رفقاءه بالهروب والعودة بعد إنتهاء الوبأ. ولأنشغال الطبيب المشهور ذو السمعة الطيبة في "مرسيني" بمكافحة الوبأ ولم يعد هناك معاونين فقد عين أيكس في يونيو عام 1546 مايكيو دي نوستردامس لمحاربة الوبأ والذي بدوره ركب عدة حبوب من الورود كنوع من العلاج ضد الوبأ المنتشر وأعترف فيما بعد أن هذه الأدوية لم يكن لها فاعلية في مكافحة الوبأ وماتت زوجته وأبنه بعد ذلك بسبب ذلك الوبأ عينه. ويقول النبي سليمان سفر الجامعة "ماكان فهو مايكون والذي صنع فهو الذي يصنع فليس تحت الشمس جديد" وكما نحن نعرف من التاريخ فقد كان القرن الخامس عشر و بداية القرن السادس عشر زمن البلوغ الي القمة والذي أمتلي بالأحداث والمتغيرات الأقتصادية والسياسية والدينية وكانت أوربا تعيش في زمن العصر الجليدي في العقد القاني من القرن الخامس عشر واصابت الأوبئة المحاصيل في ذلك الزمان ودمرتها وقضت على بلاد ومدن بأكملها كما أشتدت الحروب بين حكام أوربا واحتاجت جيوش سليمان العظيم المدربة والشرسة شمال شرق أوربا من تركيا العثمانية حتي مداخل فينا. لقد بدأ الناس في ذلك الزمان ينظرون إلي المستقبل بتشائم بالغ وصارت شهية العامة قوية لقراءة الكتب التي تتحدث عن المستقبل والنبوات. 
كان واحد من أشهر الكتب وأكثرها انتشاراً في عام 1533 هو كتاب "ميرا بيليس" والذي قطعاً قرأه نوستردامس ومحتويات هذا الكتاب كانت مأخؤذة من نبوات الكتاب المقدس في سفر الرؤيا وحزقيال أصحاح 38 ، 39 اللذان يتحداثان عن أرض جوج وماجوج وهجوم الحلفاء علي اسرائيل وأيضا النبي يويئل الذي يتحدث عن هذه الجيوش وإليك مقتطف من الكتاب " ..... ومن وسط الهدوء فجاء يظهر من الشمال مع جوج وماجوج دولة سوف ترعب العالم كله . وسوف يهرب الكثيرون من الفزع والخوف من تلك الجيوش الزاحفة الي الجبال وبين الصخور . وهذه الدولة ليست من نسل يافث. سيكونون كالوبأ الشمالي الذي يلتهم الجثث البشرية ، والثعابين والأطفال والنساء. ونقرأ في سفر حزقيال 38: 2-9 عن هرمجدون أو فترة نهاية الأيام ومامثل هرمجدون (يظن البعض أنها ستكون فترة 7سنيني أو 3 و5 مثل حرب هرمجدون) "ياأبن آدام أجعل وجهك على جوج أرض ماجوج رئيس روش وماشك وتوبال وتنبأ عليه وقل هكذا قال السيد الرب هأنذا عليك ياجوج رئيس روش ماشك وتوبال وأرجعك وأصنع شكائم في قلبك وأخرجك أنت وكل جيشك خيلا وفرسانا وكلهم لابسين أفخر لباس جماعة عظيمة مع أتراس وتيجان كلهم ممسكين السيوف فارس وكوش وفوط معهم بمجن وخوذة وجومر وكل جيوشه وبيت توجرمة من أقاصي الشمال مع كل حيشه شعوبا كثيرين معك. أشتعد وهيئ لنفسك أنت وكل جماعتك المجتعة اليك فصرت لهم موقرا بعد أيام كثيرة علي جبال اسرائيل التي كانت دائمة خرية للذين أخرجوا من الشعوب. وسكنوا آمنين كلهم. وتصعد وتأتي كزوبعة وتكون كسحابة تغشي الأرض أنت وكل جيوشك وشعوب كثيرون معك." 
وتنبأ النبي حزقيال عن غزوا اسرائيل وتشتت هذه الأامة بين الشعوب ثم أعادة شملها ورجوعها مرة آخرى في الأيام الأخيرة. ويقوم بالغزو جيوش الحلفاء وفي مقدمتهم جوج الذي يأتي من أطراف الشمال (حزقيال 39: 2) وكثير من اسماء هذه الحلفاء معروف لنا اليوم. بأختصار يتدخل الله العلي عن طريق الزلال والأمراض والأمطار الغزيزة والحرائق والثلج والتفرقة الداخلية بين جيوش الحلفاء. وهكذا يهزم جيوش الحلفاء شر هزيمة (حزقيال39 :3 - 6). وفي حزقيال 39 نقرأ: "وأضرب قوسك من يدك اليمني وأسقط سهامك من يديك اليمني فتسقط علي جبال اسرائيل انت وكل جيشك والشعوب الذين معك. وبذلك مأكلا للطيور الكاسرة من كل نوع ولوحوش الحقل علي وجه الحقل تسقط لاني تكلمت يقول السيد الرب. وارسل ناراً علي ماجوج وعلي الساكنين في الجزائر آمنين فيعلمون أني انا الرب. وفي حزقيال 39 :14-15 نقرأ عن الرجال الذين لمدة سبعة أشهر يقبرون الجثث وإذا وجد أحد عظم أنسان يبني بجانبه صوه حتي يقبره القابرون ... ربما يتكلم هنا عن دفن خاص بسبب الموت الناتج عن الأشعاع والقابرون ربما يكونون فرق خاصة للتطهير من الذرة وعملية الدفن هذه تتم في مدينة اسمها هموته-جوج. لقد كان نوسترادموس من اصل يهودي لذلك دون آدني شك يمكن أن نقول أنه كان علي علم بنبوات العهد القديم وبسبب ؤغبة الناس في معرفة المستقبل وأستعدادهم لدفع أثمان باهظة لهذه المعرفة ظهر في أوربا بين 24 ، 36 أعلان عن الأحوال الجوية لسنة القادمة. 

*وكانت طريقته في التنبؤ كالأتي:- *​ 


أن لايقدم تفاصيل دقيقة تظهر خطأه عند عدم حدوثها وأستخدام اسلوب الغموض 
أن يكتب بطريقة توحي للقارئ أنه ملم باسرار المستقبل حتي لو كان الموضوع تافها دون الأشارة الي امور محددة وكانت النتيجة أنه احاط نفسه بهالة عن الغموض مما جعل نبواته مليئة بالأثارة 
التنبؤ عن أمور محتمل حدوثها مثل حروب ، أوبئة ، تكهنات جوية ، أحداث سياسية موت المشاهير ، حوادث مستخدماُ الغموض 
إصدار نبوات كثيرة سيزيد من احتمالات تحقيق بعضها طبقا لقانون " المتوسطات " أي حين تلطخ الحائط بكثير من الطين لابد أن جزء منه سيلصق بها. وفي تكهنات عام 1554 نشر نوسترادموس 149 نبوة جديدة وزادت بعد ذلك الي قرابة 300 نبوة في السنة 
ولاجل الصيت والسمعة اضاف بعض النبوات المتعلقة بامور قد تم حدوثها ومع الوقت سينسىالسذج لنها لم تكن نبوات بل سرد حقائق تاريخية قد حدثت اما الجهلاء فلن بعرفوا الفارق بين النبوة وسرد التاريخ 
إعادة التنبؤ بذات النبوات السابقة التي لم تتم وربما يساعدك الحظ والصدفة علي تحقيق بعضها 


​بعد 40 سنة من كتابة النبوات عن الاحوال الجوية عجزت سكرتيرة نوسنرادموس المسماة تشفيجي عن الاشارة الي أي منها كحقيقية حدثت وتمت وكان تبريره الابله بأن سنة التحقيق لم تأني بعد. 
نشر نوسترداموس في عام 1553 نشرتين جويتين علي النقيض من بعضهما البعض تماماً مقل أختلاف حظك من ذات الابراج حينما تقرأ عنها في مجلتبن مختلفتين في علم التنجيم ، واعتاد نوسترادموس علي تكرار نبواته من وقت لآخر. 
من المثير أن تقرأ عن صحة ودقة أنبياء العهد القديم في التنبؤ لدرجة 100% وكان عقاب النبوة الخطأ هو الرجم. وفي العهد الجديد يوضح لنا الوحي أن التنبؤ هو عطية وموهبة من الروح القدس والنبوة الحقيقية مصدرها الحقيقي هو روح الله القدوس ولكون الله سبحانه خارج حدود الزمن والمكان فلايمكن له أن يكذب وهو يخبر بالنهاية من البداية لأنه يري كل شئ 
أن الأنبياء الحقيقيون هم الذين لايخطئون لان مصدر نبواتهم من الله تبارك وهو معصوم من الخطاء . وطبقا لما اشرنا ذكره ، يمكننا أن نقول أن ماقاله نوسترادموس ماكان الا إدعاءات لاتمت للنبوة الحقيقية بصلة (تثنية 18: 22) 
لقد أسس نوسترادموس تكهناته علي علم التنجيم واعترف باستخدامه لجدوال الكواكب والتي تقول أن هذه الأجسام السماوية تؤثر علي حياة الناس بكل تفاصيلها ... وما هذا إلا تصريح مستحيل صحته طبقا لما أشرنا اليه سالفاً . وعليه يمكننا أن نقول أن كل كتابات نوسترادموس وتكهناته (التي يتنوهها الاحساس الغريزي) مؤسسة على علم التنجيم والهرطقة. 
لقد كانت تكهناته مؤسسة على الادعاءات غير منطقية مبنية على احداث تمت تاريخياُ فعاد نوسترادموس يتنبأ بحدوثها ثانية في المستقبل البعيد الذي يصل الي مئات السنين القادمة حين يكون النجوم في موقع معبن. لقد قال شئ مثل "سيتكرر حدوث غزو لاسبانيا من جهة البحر الابيض على شواطئ أوربا حين يكون موقع النجوم في مكان ودرجة محددة .. طبقا لنوسنرادموس 
لقد قام نوسترادموس بدراسة موقع الكواكب المختلفة وقت احداث تاريخية معينة واستخدام كتب تحتوي علي الجدوال المتعلقة بتلك الكواكب مثل جدوال "الفونسين" والتي دونتها "جبن دي مارز" وكانت متوفرة للعامة منذ القرن الرابع عشر أو جدوال "دي ماجنس كونيستثاس" في القرن التاسع والتي استخدامها نوسترادموس من حين لاخر وبني تكهنات بحدوث احداث متشابهة على اساس أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه كما ترك أيضا مجالاً للقارئ ليستشف أو يتوقع أحداث أخرى من ذاته. 
والتنبؤ بهذه الكيفية لا يحتاج الي عرافة أو سحر. لقد قام "كاسريوم" رجل الفلك بوضع نظام معين ليدون فيه المنجمون إفتراضاتهم المزعومة لتسهيل مهمتم ويتخيل البعض أن نوسترادموس كان منجما يرتدي قبعة مخروطة الشكل وتظلله الكواكب والقمر وهو يحلق في كورة كريستاليه ليلا إلا أن هذا تصور غير صحيح وقد أعتبر علماء الفلك نوسترادموس رجلاً تنقصة الكفاءة والمؤهلات ليكون واحداً منهم. لقد ذكر بيتر بيمرير أن الحقيقية الواضحة هي أن نوسترادموس لم يكن عالما فلكيا أو منجما وكل تنبؤاته التي تفوه بها الأغنياء إنتباها على الأقل خطأ واحد كما أن نصف نبواته الاخرى تضمنت اخطاء عديدة ولذلك كان نوسترادموس يشترط على عملائه أن يأتوا ومعهم جدوالهم الفلكية والتي يقوم بأعدادها علماء الفلك قبل زيارته. لقد أثار هذا العجب في أذهان البعض والتساؤل عن حاجاتهم الي نواسترادموس وهذا يشبه مريض ذهب ليأخذ رأي طبيب ثاني بعد ان شخص الاول حالته. 
لقد اصاب نوسترادموس الحظ في التنبؤ عن احداث كانت قد تمت في الماضي وتوقع تكرارها مرة اخرى في المستقبل على أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه وهكذا أشتهر هذا الرجل شهرة هنري فورد أول مصنع للسيارات فقد قدم العديد من النبوات المأخوذة من الماضي والتاريخ واعاد صياغتها وكررها بخصوص الشهب والمجاعات والأوبئة والخيانة والجراد واضطهاد الكنيسة والحرائق والحروب والانتصارات والهزائم والحروب البحرية وظهور الوحوش والزلال وهروب الباباوات وظهور الثعابين السامة في شمال افريقيا ...الخ وفي سنة واحدة أصدر أكثر من 300 نبوة وأصدر في عا 1557 ثلاثة تقاوييم (روزنامات) وأثنين آخرين في عام 1558. 
وكثير من الأحداث التي تمت نظر إليها العامة وكأنها نبوات قد تحققت وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تنبأ بوفاة أثنين من الباباوات في عام 1554 وقد تم هذا لكن في السنة اللاحقة اهذا التاريخ. ومن المنطقي أن مكل منهما قد وصل الي سن متقدم وهما في حالة صحية سيئة فلابد للموت أن يبتلعهما آجى أو عاجلاً تماما مثل شحص يقول اليوم أني أتنبأ بحدوص أعمال أرهابية في الشرق الأوسط في العام القادم . إن هذا لايحتاج الي نبوة فهذا أمر بديهي لآن الشرق الأوسط صار مؤخراً بؤرة للأرهاب وتنطبق هذا على بلاد كثيرة آخرى 
أدعي نوسترادموس في عام 1555 أن نبواته منزلة وبهذا اعطاها مكانة عالية لايطعن فيها. لقد أضاف نوسترادموس بعد كل تنبؤاته عبارة "الله سبحانه هو فوق كل النجوم" لكي يجد لنفسه مخرج ان لم تتحقق أي من هذه النبوات مدعياً أن الله سبحانه غير مجري الاحداث وتدخل فيها وعليه فتحقيق النبوات من عدمه امر غير مرتبط بصحة النبوة لكن العبئ يقع كله على الله . ومن الطبيعي هذا يعطي إيحاء للعامة أن نوسترادموس كان له خط مفتوح مع العلي لم يتمتع به شخص آخر. ويحذرنا الكتاب المقدس بكل وضوح في سفر التثنية أصحاح 18: 10-12) " لا يوجد فيك من ... يعرف عرافة ولاعائف ولامتفائل ولاساحر ولامن يرقي رقية ولا من يسأل جاناً أو تابعة ولامن يستشير الموتي لأن من يفعل ذلك مكروه عند الرب" وللأسف فرجل مثل نوسترادموس يقع تحت هذه الطائفة المكروه والممنوعة عند الرب. لقد نسبت صحيفة " أخبار ليوتنزي" في صيف عام 1555 لنسترادموس القدرة على اخراج المزامير والرياضيات وعلم الفلك ومن العجيب أن الكاتب "دورانت فيضل" أنتقد نوسترادموس واتهمه ايضا بسرقة عشرة كراون (ما يساوي 900 $) وهو في طريقة الي قصر الملك عن امرأة في مدينة ليون وذلك باعطائها روشته زائفة ولاقيمة لها ولما صاحت المرأة "أعطيني مالي فوصفتك لا قيمة لها" رفض الرجل رد ما سلبه منها بلا أدني خجل وبكل وقاحة. 
ونتيجة لنبواته كانت الملكة كاترين دي ماديس زوجة الملك هنري الثاني بفرنسا تستشيره في أمور كثيرة (تماما مثلما فعلت الملكة أسكندرة الساذجة وكل روسيا تجاه راستين فصاروا من حماياه) والطببب الخاص بالملك تشالز التاسع في عام 1560 وآيضا واحداً في الدائرة الصغيرة المغلقة للمتعلين مع يوليوس قيصر سكاليجار والذي قطع علاقته فيما بعد مع نوسترادموس وأتهمه بأنه مغرض خبيث ومصدر لأختراع الاكاذيب ومتسول مجرم. وتقول الروايات أن المكلة كاترين سألت نويترادموس أن يسأل الجان عن مصير أولادها بعد موت هنري الثاني فقام نوسترادموس باستدعاء الجان عن طريق الحملقة في المرآة السحرية حتي ظهر ملاك آسمه "أيثل" ( وهو غير معروف ولم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس) ورآت الملكة في المرآة السحرية أولادها مكان فرانسيس الثاني يتجول في جمرة فسيحة خيالية وهو متوج ثم ظهر تشالز الذي صار ملكاً بعد فرانسيس وكان يدور في حجرة خيالية وظهرت على المرآة السحرية أربعة عشرة مرة واخيراً ظهر هنري الثالث الفرنسي في المرآة ودار في الجمرة الخيالية وظهر على المرآة خمسة عشرة مرة وكانت كل دورة تمثل عاماُ من الملك لكن فرانسيس الثاني مات سريعا وخلفه الأخ الثاني والذي ملك لمدة 14 عاماً ثم 16 عاماً آخرى وبالتتابع. ومن تاريخ نوسترادموس المشبوه والزائف في مجال التنبؤ ومن مارآه في المرآة السحرية نحن لانشك أن الرجل كانت له علاقة بالجان إلا أنه أنكر علاقته بايه أرواح عرافة أو أرواح أنتحلت صورة الموتي لأنه لاتوجد وسيلة إتصال بين الموتي والأحياء والتي تحاول العرافة أنكاره وقد أنتقد نوسترادموس نقاده وقال أن هولاء يسرعون بالكلام الباطل عليه ويتهموننه بالعرافة وهذا منافي وبعيد كل البعد عن الحق فهم يحكمون عليه بأفتراء وبلا فهم أو منطق ذلك لآن أذهانهم أمتلئت بالغيرة والجهل وربما أشهر ماكتبه نوسترادموس في عصر الأصلاح الفلكي هو قرون نوسترادموس والتي نشرت في عام 1555 وكتب عن كل قرن رباعيات نبوية في صورة سجع فنال شهرة واسعة في 1559 عندما مات الملك هنري الثاني الفرنسي بطريقة كان قد تنيأ عنها نوسترادموس في كتابات قرون بالطريقة التالية :-


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*


http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Cl...cope/Nostradamus-Astrology-Chart-Map-01LG.gif 
http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Cl...France-Nostradamus-Death-Predictions-01LG.gif 
*

موت هنري الثاني 

*​http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Cl...cope/Nostradamus-Astrology-Chart-Map-01LG.gif 
Le lyon jeune le vieux surmontera,
En champ bellique par singulier duelle:
Dans caige d’or les yeux luy creuera,
Deux classes vne, puis mourir, mort cruelle.
سنتصر الاسد الصغير على الأسد الكبير
في ميدان القتال أثناء معركة واحدة 
وستقلع عينه داخل القفص الذهبي 
اثنين سيهربا من الواحد الذي سيموت أشر ميته ​ 







http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Cl...cope/Nostradamus-Astrology-Chart-Map-01LG.gif 
http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Cl...France-Nostradamus-Death-Predictions-01LG.gif​ 
تزوجت ابنة هنري الثاني في صيف عام 1559 من فيليب الثاني الأسباني وتزوجت ماجريت اخت هنري الثاني من أمير سوفوي وتضمنت احتفالات العريسن اللذان تما زفافهما في آن واحد مصارعة الفرسان. ركب هنري الثاني جواده ضد جبرائيل دي لورجيس وأمير مونتوجمري وعجز عن اسقاطه عن خيله وظل يحاول حتي أنتصر وانهزم مونتوجمري وحينما تصارعا مما اسفر عنه اصطداما رهيبا دخلت فيه شوكة الي جمجمة هنري بعدما أخترقت خوذته فأصيب في رأسه وفوق العين اليمني إصابة وصلت الي المخ فدخل في غيبوبة وبعد عشرة أيام لقي هنري الثاني حتفه. فهل كانت تلك نبوة محددة أخبرت عن موت هنري الثاني كما أدعي الكثيرون ؟ كتب نوسترادموس رسالة مطولة بعنوان "الجزء الثاني من القرن" في مارس 14 عام 1557 وكتب مقدمة يقول فيها: منذ دخلت بوحهي العابس أمام جلالة الأله الغير محدود أقول لك أيها الملك المسيحي المنتصر العظيم اني دخلت في دهشة وحيرة هزتني وبعد أن داومت في العبادة وتقديم الكرامة لله في ذلك الوقت أحسست بشئ يمكسني وبرغبة حارة في أن أنتقل من مرحلة الغموض الي حالة النور والوعي امام وفي حضرة ملك الكون (من كتاب قناع نوسترادموس بقلم جميس راندي) 
لا توجد أدلة في رسالة التي كتبت قبل سنتين من موت هنري الثاني تشير الي أن نوسترادموس علم وأنبأ بموت هذا الملك فقوله : أيها الملك العظيم والمنتصر العظيم " لا يشير الي شئ بقريب أو ببعيد عن مقتل هنري الثاني ومن المنطقي إن كانت هناك نبوة تتحدث عن موت هنري الثاني لصلى نوسترادموس هذا الذي أدعي بأيمانه بالله لحفظه وحمايته من هذا الحادث الفظيع لقد كان مونتوجمري اصغر من هنري بسنين قليلة الا ان نوسترادموس أشار اليه بالأسد الكبير المسن وهذا ليس صحيحاً. 
اشار جميس راندي في كتابه قناع نوسترادموس أن الفرنسيون لم يستخدموا قط تعبير "أسد" كرمز للملكية فقد كان رمزهم الملكي هو "الديك" وبالرجوع الي النبوة السالفة نجد ذكر كلمات مثل "ميدان قتال ومعركة واحدة" وغريب أن يشار لمصارعة الفرسان على أنها ميدان قتال بدلاً من الأشارة اليها كنوع من المصارعة وكما هو معروف انها تتم في ساحة وليس في ميدان قتال وتم قتل هنري الثاني ليس بطلقة من عيار ناري كما نتوقع في ميدان القتال لكن نتبجة اصابة وقت التسابق علي ظهر جواد. وقال أيضا نوسترداموس في نبوته "ستقلع عيناه في داخل قفص ذهبي" وهذا لم يتم أو يحدث نهائياً لكن الموت كان باصابة شديدة في الجمجمة فوق منطقة العين اليمني. لاوجود للذهب هنا ، لكن وجدنا خوذة وسيوف وكلها غير مصنوعة من الذهب عدا ربما حلية ذهبية فوق مقبض السيف. والقول بأن أثنين سيهربا من واحد ثم الموت لا علاقة له بالمرة بما حدث فالموت كان مآساة وليس قتالاً وانتصاراً لأن ماحدث كان خطاْ فلم بكن هدف المصارعة بالسيوف هو قتل الواحد للآخر وما حدث لم يكن نتاج جيوش تحارب بعضها البعض لمن مآساة وقعت بخطاْ غير مقصود. ​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*



​*أدولف هتلر 2-24 *

Bestes farouches de faim fleuues tranner,
Plus part du champ encontre Hister sera.
En caige de fer le grand sera treisner,
Quand rien enfant de Germain obseruera. 


​
"ستسبح الوحوش المفترسة عبر الانهار وستحشد الجيوش في منخفض الدنوابي وسوف يساق العظيم في قفص حديدي والاخ الاصغر لن يري شيئاً" والاعلي هي نبوة غامضة اخري من نبوات نوسترداموس والتي يمكن أن تفسر بطرق وصور عديدة . يقول هنري سي روبرتس في كتاب "نبوات نوسترادموس الكاملة" بأنه يؤمن بأن النبوة السالفة أنما هي اشارة لمصير أدولفة هتلر في برلين الا أن الملجأ المبني من الاسمنت وفيه قطع من حديدية لايمكن ان يطلق عليه اسم القفص الحديدي. كل معلق ملم بالمصطلحات الكلاسيكية المذكورة في نبوات نوسترداموس يعرف أنه في العصور الرومانية يسمي منخفض "نهر الدانوب" بأسم "هيستر" وتوضح ذلك أيضا الخرائط الرومانية وفسر العديد من الكتاب السطر الاخير من النبوة علي أنه أشارة الي ما يصفه طفل الماني عند رؤيته الغزال وفي اللغة الفرنسية (وهي اللغة التي كتبتب بها النبوة) فأن كلمة غزال لاتمت للمعني بشئ فأصل الكلمة الفرنسية هي “Rien” . فإذا رجعنا الي أصل هذه النبوات لوجدنا انها ربما تكون تكهنات عشوائية يحاول المفسرون تفصيلها على الاحداث العالمية لتصبح ذات مغزي تاريخي. 
لقد حاول هتلر وجوبلزا استغلال هذه النبوة . لقد ادرك هتلر أن هيستر هو الاسم اللاتيني للدنوبي الادني لكان يؤمن ايضا القواتريم له معني مزدوج وهو ينطبق عليه. 
ويتعجب المرء لماذا نتحدث النبوة التي لا مديح فيها او ميزة لها عن ان هذا العظيم يساق في قفص حديدي؟ 
وكل هذه التأملات علي ما قصد به نوستردام من كل كلمة "هيستر" ما هي الا كلام عقيم. أن اعظم رائي في عصر the Renaissance ينهي الموضوع حين تنبأ في نوفمبر علم 1954وقال 
"وبينما كان رجل متعلم في الربع الاخير (من الشهر القمري) يسير علي شؤاطي نهر "الهيستر" والمسمي ايضا الدانوب ، أكتسف ان الارض كانت تتحلل وان النهر سوف يختفي يوما ما" (من كتاب نوستردام غير المعروف ص 68) 
وهنا لم يقصد هتلر بل نهر الدانوب. ​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

*

 رباعيات الحرب العالمية الثالثة 

*​ 
Cinq et quarante degres ciel bruslera
Feu approcher de la grand cite neufve
Instand grand flame esparse sautera VI.97 ​ترجم كثير من الناس المقطع التالي علي انه ينطبق علي ماسيحدث في الحرب العالمية الثالثة من هجوم علي مدنية نيورك : 
"وستحترق السماء في حرارة تصل الي 45 درجة وستقترب النيران الي المدينة العظيمة ويقفز اللهب في لحظة ويملأ المنطقة " 




​ 




لقد قتل الاف من الامريكيين في الهجوم الشرس بطائرتين اصطداما بمركز التجارة العالمي في سبتمبر عام 2001 وبينهم المدنيين الابرياء والاطفال والنساء . وللحال فال الكثيرين ان نوستردام قد تنبأ بهذه الاحداث . الا ان الكلمات السالفة لا تنطبق علي الحادي عشر من سبتمبر وان نيورك تقع علي بعد 6و40 أو 7و40 درجة ولم تنفجر نيران من السماء لو يقفز اللهب في الحال ، ولم يشير نوستردام الي امريكا الا مرة واحدة ولم يكن هذا قصده بالمرة ولا علاقة بكلمات النبوة المذطورة اعلاه. 
وتوجد بلده اسمها فيلانوفا سر – لوط في جنوب غرب فرنسا وعلي بعد 45 درجة شمالا وهي التي يمكن ان يكون المشار اليها وكلمة فيل نوفا الفرنسية معناها الحرفي هو المدينة الجديدة ويحاول البعض شرح ذلك بقولهم ان نوستردام كان يقصد 5 ، 40 درجة.


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*




L’an mil neuf cens nonante neuf sept mois,
Du ciel viendra un grand Roi deffraieur
Rescusciter le grand Roi de’Angolmois
Avant que Mars regner par bonhneur X.72 



​
وفي كتاب بعنوان : نوسترادمس عام 1555 وما بعده قدمت إيريكا تشثيام ترجمة للرباعية تقول: "أنه في عام 1999 والسبعة الشهور التابعة سوف بأتي ملك الرعب العظيم من السماء وسيرد ملك الونجولبن العظيم في حرب لا حدود له" 
وفي كتاب "اسرار نوسترادمس " نجد تفسير ثوري لهذه النبوات يقدمه دافيد أوفيسن ويقول فيه: 
أنه في عام 1999 وبعده بسبعة شهور لاحقة سوف يأتي من السماء ملك الخطر والذي بدوره سيأتي بملك الانجولوميس وبعده بعطارد الذي سيملك بالحظ السعيد. 
وقد حلل اوفاس كلمات نوسترادمس وهو الرجل الذي يمثل المدرسة السرية في القرن السادس عشر والتي تحدث فيها عن اللغة الخضراء والتي تذكر كثيرا في الادب المتعلق بالعبادات الزائفة. 
ويعرفنا أوفاس ان الانجولوميس مصدرهم هو اللغة الخضراء السرية ويقولك لنه من الواضح ان نوسترادمس يميز بين اسم ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة والكواكب في كتابته ”وروي دي انجلولوميس قائلا سوف يأتي ملك الخطر من السماء يشير أوفاس الي ان المعني يحمل ملك الخطر وملك الترفيه . وقال ايضا ان ماذكرته الرباعية المتعلثة بعام 1999 وطبقا للتفسبرات الديانات المنحرفة يمكن ان يكون اشارة لعام2087 ميلادية. 
ومن الواضح ان كل هذه التفسيرات عشوائية فيما يتعلق بنبوات نوسترادمس وهي تلقي الضوء وتعطي عدم اليقين بان ماكان يقصده نوسترادمس مختلف كل الاختلاف (في رباعيته) عما يفسره الكثيرون . وهذه الرباعيات قد أختلفت التفسيرات عنها باختلاف الكتاب ويحاول تفسيره الكثيرون. وهذه الرباعيات من بين طياتها امور لا أساس لها من الصحة. ​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

*ترجمة الرباعية رقم 25 بانها بداية الجهاد: *​ 




http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Cl...cope/Nostradamus-Astrology-Chart-Map-01LG.gif 
Le prince Arabe Mars, Sol, Venus, Lyon,
Regne d’Eglife par mer fuccombera;
Devers la Perfe bi en pres d’un million,
Bifance, Egptee, ver. ferp. inuadera​الامير العربي عطارد والشمس وفينس وليو 
سيقذف بسلطان الكنيسة في البحر 
سيقترب قرابة المليون رجل من فارس 
وسيغزو بيزنطية ومصر الثعبان الحقيقي 



​قالوا ان تنظيم الكواكب يشير الي اغسطس عام 1998 ولاتوجد علامة لكلمة جهاد والتي تشير الي ان حاكم عربي يقود جيش مكون من مليون رجل ويهاجم به فارس وهي ايران الحديثة وبعدها سيهاجم بيزنطية ومصر. وبيزنطية غير قائمة في عصرنا الحاضر إلا انها تشير الي تركيا الاسلامية الحالية . وان كان الحديث يتعلق بالجهاد الاسلامي كما يدعي مفسري نبوات نوسترادمس فلماذا يهاجم هذا الامير العربي دول اسلامية مثل مصر وتركيا ؟ 
نعم لقد كانت هناك حرب بين العراق وايران في اواخر الثماينات والتي مثل فيها صدام حسين باسلحته الكيماوية والايرانيين التابعين لآية الله الخميني . لقد سقط في هذه الحرب قرابة المليون قتيل من الجانيبين الا ان هذا لاعلاقة له بمواقع النجوم او بعام 1998الذي سوف سيحدث فيه غزو بيزنطية ومصر 
اما بخصوص طرح الكنيسة وقذفها في البحر فالكنيسة التي هي جسد المسيح ليست قوة عسكرية وقد ضعفت الكنيسة الحالية واختلط عليها الفارق بين الخير والشر في ظروف كثيرة لا يوجد عليها هجوم او خطر آتي من البحار 
ربما كان نوسترادمس يتكهن عن قراصنة البحار وخطرهم وتهديدهم علي منطقة البحر الابيض المتوسط في ذلك الوقت 




​​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012​*





 نبوة الكتاب المقدس ونبوة نوستردامس*




علي النقيض من التكهنات الغامضة التي ادعاها نوسترادمس فان الكتاب المقدس في غاية الدقة ويتحدث بتفصيلات محددة عن احتمالات حدوث الحرب العالمية الثالثة . لقد اشار الكتاب المقدس الي "يوم الرب"والذي دون في سفر أشعياء اصحاح 13 والمرتبط ببابل والموجود اليوم بالعراق وطبقا لنبوة اشعياء فان رب الجنود سيأتي بجيوشه ضد بلد بعيدمن اقاصي الافق ويستخدمه كأداة تأديب ليدمر اراض كثيرة 
قارن نبوات كتلك التي يذكرها الكتاب المقدس مع نبوات نويترادمس فانك تجد الاخيرة غامضة وعسيرة الشرح والتفسير. لقد ذكر الوحي حوالي 300 نبوة تتعلق بالمسيا الآتي وقد تحققت كلها في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح وقد دونت في طيات الوحي قبل تجسده مثل مكان ميلاده (ميخا 5: 2) وزمن ميلاده(دانيال 9: 25،تكوين 49: 10) وطريقة ميلاده (أِشعياء 7: 14) ، خيانته (مزمور 41: 9 ، زكريا 11: 12،12: 13) وطريقة موته (مزمور 22: 16) سلوك الناظرين ( الهزء ، السخرية ، البصق عليه ... الخ) ( اشعياء50: 6 ، ميخا 5: 1 ، مزمور 22: 7، 8 ، اشعياء 53: 3 ، مزمور69: 8 ، مزمور 118: 22 وآلامه (زكريا 12: 10 ، مزمور 22: 16) ودفنه (اشعياء 53: 9) كل هذه النبوات تفوه بها الأنبياء مئات السنين قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح وايضا كان البعض منها يتحدث عن صلبه (مزمور 22: 16 ، زكريا 12: 10 ، أشعياء 53: 6) وذلك قبل أن يدخل الرومان عقوبة الصلب في الشرق الأوسط فقد كان الرجم هو العقاب المعروف قبل أن يستخدم طريقة التعذيب بالصلب في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. وحتي لانكرر حقائق ذكرناه سالفاً ، ارجو من القارئ ان يعود الي القسم الخامس من موقعنا هذا تحت عنوان " الدليل القاطع عن لاهوت المسيح" وايضا الاجزاء الاخرى التي تتحدث عن " تحقيق النبوات " واحتمالات عدم اتمامها وانظر الي الجزء رقم 7 ولاسيما الذي يتحدث عن دليل النبوات التي تحققت.


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012​*





 ضد المسيح : -http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012*

إن احد اميتازات القرن الواحد والعشرين هو القدرة علي الرجوع الي الكتب المدونة في القرن العشرين والسخرية من التكهنات الكاذبة المدونة في بعض الكتب نظير كتابات نوسترادموس. إن ملك الموفولاذ الموعود بظهوره عام 1999 لم يظهر حتى الأن كما أدعي نوسترادموس ولم يسمع احد عن " أبن الشرق الذي اشارت اليه جبن ديكسون والتي قالت عنه أنه ضد المسيح وكان مكتوباً له أن يولد قرابة عام 1962 فلم يسمع منه أو عنه بعد 29أو 30 سنة. 
هناك سؤال يفرض نفسه علينا حبن نتحدث عن النبوات التي لم تتحقق وهو : هل الأعمي يقود أعمي؟ إن الكتاب المقدس هو المصدر الوحيد الذي يقدم لنا الاجابة الوحيدة ويقول اشعياء هل بسأل شعب إلهه (أشعياء 8: 19) ولماذا نلجأ الي العرافين والوسطاء والمنجمين؟ ولماذا نثق في أنبياء لم نعرف شئ عن تاريخهم وماضيهم وفي حالة نوسترادموس لا يجد الباحث نبوة واحدة واضحة محددة قد تحققت او قد تفوه بها . لقد قيل أن نوسترداموس تنبأ عن موته وقد مات حقاً مع فارق وحيد وهو أنه تنبأ عن موته في نوفمبر عام 1557 إلا انه توفي في يوليو 1556 وحين تنبأ بذلك كان يعاني من مرض خطير اسمه " الاديما " (وهو مرض يصيب الانسان بسبب تراكم السوائل على الاغشية الرقيقة في المفاصل كالنقرص والروماتيزم وعليه فلم يكن تنبئه اعجازاً!! 
يدعي البعض انهم وجدوا نبوات في كتابات نوسترادموس تتحدث عن "أضداد المسيح" وذكر منهم نابليون وادولف هتلر وذكر أن البعض منهم سيأتي من شمال أفريقيا وذكر في المجلد الاول (ص80) والمجلد 7 (ص34) عن "الجمل القوير" الذي سيغزو أوربا لكنه سيتقهقر ويهزم وبالدراسة الدقيقة لهذه النبوات تظهر انها تكهنات غامضة لاتمدنا الا بالقليل كما ذكرنا سالفاً ماهي الا ما حدث قبلا في التاريخ وتوقعه بأن التاريخ سيعيد نفسه! 
لقد أطلق البعض على أدولف هتلر أنه "ضد الانسانية" الا ان المرعب أنه كان يبدو من الظاهر انساناً عادياً حسب ما أطلقت عليه سكرتيرته. فقد أحب هذا " الضد الانسانية" الاطفال والحيوانات الصغيرة المستأنسة والتي يمكن التحكم فيها. لقد هاجم أعدائه الخيالين محرضا الشعب الالماني على التظاهر والعنف ضد البلاد المجاورة والاقليات الضعيفة وفي ذات الوقت كان يأكل الاطعمة النباتية فقط وعشق أفلام هوليود. وقد قيل عن ستالين أنه وقت راحته كان يذهب الي الحديقة ويشاهد من هناك عمليات الاعدام الجماعية على الذين اسماهم اعدائه ثم يعود بعدها في حالة الطرب والبهجة ويستمر في مشاهدة الافلام السينمائية. نري الي مدى تصل حقارة الانسان ؟ إن حدودها هي خياله المظلم. لقد أكل المدافعين عن الثورة الفرنسية الجبن والخبز وشربوا الخمور ودماء قتلاهم كانت تلطخ البعض وتتساقط من على ايدي البعض الاخر الي الارض. وتعجبت كتائب الجستايو من وحشية الشعب الذي قطن ولايات البلطيق والذين بكل وحشية وقسوة ذبحوا اليهود .... حتى في الوقت الذي كانت ناطحات السحاب الامريكية بنيوريك تحترق بالنيران والابرياء في داخلها بحترقون الي العدم كان البعض الاخر يهتف فرحاً في أجزاء اخري من العالم . حقا أن البشرية تشبه قايين سافك الدماء ، الشرير والقاتل. ومع حالتنا هذه إلا أن الله يحبنا فقد جاء خالق الكون في شبه صورة بشريتنا منذ الفين عام ومات على الصليب لكي يتطهر ولا يهلك كل من يؤمن به وبذبيحة ذاته التي قدمها في الجلجثة ليدفع قصاص خطايانا وبلغة حديثة تر ك القاضي كرسيه وذهب ليدفع ثمن مخالفتك نيابة عنك. إن كنت تريد أن يدخل المسيح قلبك فأساله الان وقل هذه الكلمات: " تعال ايها الرب يسوع واملك حياتي . أغفر كل خطاياي وشروري التي ارتكبتها . طهرني بدم ذبيحة السيد يسوع المسيح وغيرني واجعلني خليقة جديدة . لايمكن لأي أنسان أن يمنحك غفرانا فمهما كان هو البابا أو أعظم كارز مقل بيلي جراهام ! الله وحده الذي يغفر! وذلك بالايمان بيسوع المسيح رباً ومخلصاً لأنه الوحيد الذي بلا خطية! لقد تجسد الله سبحانه في صورة السيد المسيح وأخذ سبه جسد بشريتنا ليدفع ثمن خطاياه بموته ويطلقنا نحن الخطاة العصاة ابراراً لذلك لايمكن لانسان على وجه الارض ان يدخل في علاقة مع الله الخالق اى من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح وبذلك يحصل الخاطئ والمذنب على غفران الخطايا فيتمتع بسلام الله ويغمر الفرح حياته فيأخذ حياة فضلى هنا على الأرض والحياة الابدية بعد الموت وتتحول حياته كنور يضئ في عالم الظلام. 
ولكن ما علاقة كل هذا بضد المسيح؟؟ أن ضد المسيح أو النبي الكذاب ما هو الا انسان لا يعرف كمالات الله أو من هو جل شأنه. قد يكون مسيحياً في الشكل لكنه يببع كل شئ من اجل اكلة عدس أو من أجل طموح ورغبة في السطوة والسلطان (أنظر الجزء الخاص تحت عنوان "قانون الله الحاد كالمشرط" "رحيم إلا أنه عادل") ويمكن لهذا الشحص أن يكون من النيوأيدج الذي يؤمن بانه ذاته هو الله أو من يعبد إله اخر وسوف يكون انساناً سياسياً محنكاً أو ذئب في ثوب حمل والحقيقة عزيزي ان اي أنسان بدون الله سبحانه يمكن أن يصير نبياُ كاذباً. يقدم لنا الكتاب المقدس معلومات وفيرة عن النبي الكذاب ، واليك بعض الشواهد التي تتحدث عن أنه شخص يقع تحت لعنة الله الابدية. نقرأ في دانيال 11: 36-39 الآتي:- " ويفعل الملك (النبي الكذاب) كارادته ويرتفع ويتعظم على كل إله وبتكلم بأمور عجيبة على اله الالهة وينجح الي إتمام الغضب لأن المقضي به يجري. ولايبالي بالهة آبائه ولا لشهوة النساء وبكل اله لايبالي لأنه يتعظم على الكل (عسكرياً) ويكرم اله الحصون في مكانه والهاُ لم تعرفه آباؤه يكرمه بالذهب والفضة والحجارة الكريمة والنفائس ويدخل في الحصون الحصينة باله غريب من يعرفه يزيد مجداً ويسلطهم على كثيرين ويقسم الارض اجرة" 
هذه النبوات التي كتبها النبي دانيال بالهام الروح القدس والمحددة تختلف عن نبوات نوسترداموسالذي يتكلم الكثير الذي لايحوي الا علي اقل القليل المحدد مثل من يقدم العظام والتي لاتحمل إلا القليل من اللحم. ونقرأ أيضا في دانيال 7: 1 "في السنة الاولي لبيلشاصر ملك بابل ، رأى دانيال حلماً ورؤى راسه علي فراشه " وفي عدد 7 "….. وإذا حيوان رابع هائل وقوي وشديد جداً وله أسنان من حديد كبيرة أكل وسحق ووداس الباقي برجليه وكان مخالفا لكل الحيوانات. في هذه الرؤية أجمع المفسرين لكلمة الله بأن الأسد الذي له جناح نسر يشير الي المملكة البابلية أما الدب الذي فمه ثلاث اضلع يشير الي مملكة مادي وفارس ، واما الذي شبه النمر والذي له أربعة أجنحة على ظهره واربعة رؤوس فهو يرمز الي المملكة اليونانية ويذكر الوحي في دانيال 7: 7، 8 " كنت متأملاً بالقرون وإذ بقرن آخر صغير طلع بينها (أشارة الي النبي الكذاب) وقلعت ثلاثة من القرون الاولى من قدامه وإذا بعيون كعيون الانسان في هذا القرن وفم يتكلم بعظائم (مثل فم أدولف هتلر على عكس فم نابليون الذي كان معتدلا) قرن صغير طلع وصار أكبر من الاخرى التي حوله. لقد كان القرن في العصور القديمة رمزاً للقوة والبأس. هنا القرن الصغير أو القوة الصغيرة هاجمت الاخرى (سقوط ممالك) وصار أكبر منها كلها. 
يقول الوحي ايضا في دانيال 7: 7 ،8 وكنت أنظر وإذا هذا القرن يحارب القديسين فغلبهم (أتباع السيد المسيح) حتى جاء قديم الايام (إشارة الي عودة ملك الملوك الرب يسوع المسيح) وأعطي الذين لقديسي العلي وبلغ الوقت فأملك القديسيون المملكة. ففي سفر الرؤيا 19: 20 نرى أن السيد المسيح ينقذ قديسيه بطريقة معجزية ونرى الوحش والنبي الكذاب يلقيان في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت ويصف النبي دانيال القديم الايام في أصحاح 7: 9 ،10 ويقول:- "كنت أرى أنه وضعت عروش وجلس القديم الايام . لباسه ابيض كالثلج وشعر رأسه كالصوف النقي وعرشه لهيب نار وبكراته نار متقدة . نهر نار جرى وخرج من قدامه الوف الوف تخدمه وربوات ربوات وقوف قدامه فجلس الدين وفتحت الاسفار (ويصف الوحي ايضا في رؤيا 1: 13- 18 القديم الايام والذي يرمز الي الرب يسوع المسيح) فيقول :- "وفي وسط السبع المناير شبه ابن انسان متسربلا بثوب الي الرجلين ومتمنطقا عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب واما راسه وشعره فابيضان كالصوف الابيض كالثلج وعيناه كلهيب نار ورجلاه شبه االنحاس النقي كانهما محميتان في اتون وصوته كصوت مياه كثيرة ومعه في يده اليمني سبعة كواكب وسيف ماض ذو حدين يخرج من فمه ووجهه كالشمس وهي تضئ في قوتها فلما رايته سقطت عند رجليه كميت موضع يده اليمني علي قائلا لي لا تخف أنا هو الاول والاخر" 
وفي رؤية دانيال (7 : 23-27) نجد النبي دانيال متعباً فاقترب الي واحد من الواقفين وسأله عن معني الرؤي التي رآها فقال هكذا : اما الحيوان الرابع فتكون مملكة رابعة على الارض مخالفة لسائر الممالك فتأكل الأرض كلها (اشارة الي مملكة عالمية) وتدوسها وتسحقها ، والقرون العشرة من هذه المملكة هي عشرة كل ملوك يقومون ويقوم بعدهم آخر وهو مخالف الاولين ويذل ثلاثة ملوك. ويتكلم الكلام ضد العلي ويبلي قديسي العلي ويظن أنه يغير الازمنة والاوقات والسنة ويسلمون ليده الي زمان وآزمنة ونصف زمان (وتفسر انها ثلاث سنين ونصف) فيجلس الدين وينزعون عنه سلطانه ليفنوا ويبيدوا الي المنتهي والمملكة والسلطان وعظمة المملكة تحت السماء تعطى لشعب قديسي العلى. ملكوته ملكوت ابدي وجميع السلاطين أياه يعبدون ويطيعون. 
ويشرح الرسول بولس في رسالته الثانية الي أهل تسالونيكي ويعرف مسيحيون القرن الاول الميلادي بأنه قبل مجئ المسيح يسوع الثاني يأتي الارتداد اولاً وبعده انسان الخطية ابن الهلاك ويصفه (تسالونيكي الثانية 2: 3) بانه يأتي المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعي الهاً أو معبوداً حتى أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله مظهراً نفسه أنه إله. فالنبي الكذاب يؤمن بأنه الله ويتصرف طبقاً لذلك وسيعطى قوة خارقة الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة (2تس 2: 9) وسيكون مثل السياسي الكافر والذي يصنع المعجزات متحكماً في العالم بأسره. 


ويقول الوحي في رؤيا 13: 8 "فيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الارض الذين ليست أسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تأسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذبح" ويشير سفر الرؤيا بان النبي الكذاب يسمى ايضا بالوحش ويذكرايضا اصحاح 13 من هذا السفر بأن الوحش الذي سيخرج من البحر وسلطانه مأخوذ من التنين الذي هو الشيطان. وللوحش عشرة قرون وعشرة رؤوس ( لأن ثلاثة رؤوس قد دمرت ). وواحدة من الرؤوس والقرن الصغير صار عظيما ثم قتل وكان جرحه مميتاً الا انه شفي من جرح السيف بطريقة معجزية (رؤيا13) 
وفي أصحاح 17: 7 من رؤيا يوحنا يقول الملاك للرسول يوحنا " الوحش الذي رايت كان وليس الان وهو عتيد أن يصعد من الهاوية ويمضي الي الهلاك. وربما يشير الملاك هنا الي الامبراطورية الرومانية التي أعيد تأسيسها أو الي أمبراطورية ثانية يحكمها أمثال نيرون وهتلر في العصر الحديث وربما يسيطر على النبي الكذاب اجناد شر مهيج ذابح نظير الشخصيات التاريخية الكثيرة الا انه سيعاني من جرح في راسه مميت ثم يشفي ثانية. وتتعجب الارض كلها وتسير وراء الوحش الذي يعطي قوة وسلطاناً لمدة 42 شهرأ فيجدف علي الله ويصنع حرباً مع القديسين ويغلبهم ويسود الوحش بسلطانه علي كل قبيلة وشعب ولسان وامة. 
http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012



​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012​*





 علامة الوحش 666 http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012*

ويكون للوحش رفيق ويأخذ ايضاً قوة من التنين ثم يطلع وحشاً آخراً له قرنان شبه خروف وكان يتكلم كتنين. "فالصورة هي أنه يتكلم برقة ونعومة الا أنه ذئب في صورة حمل ويشار اليه آيضا "بالنبي الكذاب" ويجعل ناراً تنزل من السماء ويجعل صورة الوحش الذي شفى تتكلم ويجعل هذا الوحش الثاني كل سكان الارض يسجدون للوحش الاول وثورته ويجعل الجميع الصغار والكبار ، الاغنياء والفقراء ، الاحرار والعبيد يوضع لهم سمه على يدهم اليمنى أو على جبهتهم وأن لايقدر احد أن يشتري أو يبيع إلا من له السمه أو اسم الوحش أو عدد اسمه. هنا الحكمة من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فأنه عدد انسان وعدده 666 (رؤيا 13: 16-18) . ونتيجة لظهور التقدم في مجالات الكمبيوتر وزرع الميكروشيب والجي بي سي ومحاولة جمع المعلومات المختلفة لسكان العالم في مخزن عالمي للمعلومات كنوع من الحرب ضد الارهاب ونتيجة لنقص الطاقة الطبيعية وربرامج الصحة الاجتماعية ستظهر حركة واتجاه نحو التعميم العالمي للتجارة والساسية بدلا من الحدود الدولية والتي بالتدريج يمكن أن تتحول الي ديكتاتورية عالمية بأسرع مما نظن. هذه الديكتاتورية العالمية يمكن أن تتحول الي اعنف واشرس ماعرفناه في أي تاريخ مضى بسبب التقدم التكنولوجي . وإذا كان هناك اجباراً على الفرد بأن توضع شيب في يده أو جبهته مسجل عليها تاريخ حياة الفرد من الناحية الصحية والمادية والادوية التي يتعاطها فأنه من الممكن رصد حتى تحركاته عن طريق جي بي أس وهكذا يعيش العالم كأيام أشويتيز النازية لكن بطريقة آرقى فبدلامن الوشم على الجلد زرع قطعة الكترونية تحت الجلد (شيب) . وهذا مايتنبأ به الكتاب المقدس قبل مجئ المسيح يسوع للأرض. فلو أنت من مرضى السكر ورفضت زرع الشيب فلن بعطي لك دواء الانسولين فتدخل في غيبوبة وتموت والبعض الاخر سيقبل السمة لا الشيب حتى يعيش بلا مضايقات وعليه فلا سبيل هين او سهل للهروب. إن واحد من كؤوس الدينوية الالهية هو الدمامل الخبيثة (السرطان) علي الناس الذين لهم سمة الوحش (رؤيا 16: 2) وسيكون هناك تحذير مسبق لسكان الارض من جهة قبول سمة الوحش ونتائج ذلك. سيرل الله واحد كمن ملائكته ليلعن الارض كلها. إن كل من يسجد للوحش وصورته ويقبل السمة على جبهته أو علي يده سيشرب من كأس غضب الله المخلوط بسخطه وسيعذب بنار وكبريت امام الحمل وملائكته القديسين ويصعد دخان عذابهم الي أبد الابدين ولاتكون لهم راحة نهاراً وليلاً. إذاً لوكان الاختيار أن تشتري وتأكل وتبيع بالسمة أما أن تهرب الي البراري فاختار لنفسك الهروب. لقد بقى على قيد الحياة نسبة أعلى من الذين هربوا الي الجبال والبراري في الحرب العالمية الثانية ببولندا وكونوا مجموعات للمقاومة ضد النازيين من الذين ذهبوا بلا مقاومة الي معسكرات الابادة الجماعية لليهود. 
إذاً لاتوجد أرض حياد حينما تواجه بقبول أورفض سمة الوحش ولامجال للاستغلال أو المساومة فإما ان تقبل السمة فتدخلتحت اللعنة الابدية أو أن ترفضها فتدخل الي البركة الابدية.. إختار لنفسك من تعبد؟ 
http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012



​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012​*





 ملك الملوك http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012*

يقول نبي العهد القديم اشيعاء بخصوص سمة الوحش في نهاية الايام "يسقط اشور بسيف غير رجل وبسيف غير انسان يأكله فيهرب من امام السيف" اي آنه ليس سيف انسان فيهرب فيه هارب.... لاهروب من هذا السيف (أشعياء 31: 8) ويخبرنا سفر الرؤيا في العهد الجديد ان الرب يسوع المسيح حمل الله سوف يعود باجناد السماء ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يقرب به الامم وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر علي كل شئ وله علي ثوبه وعلي فخده اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب (رؤيا 19: 15-16) وسوف يقبض علي الوحش والنبي الكذاب ويلقوا في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار وهي مقر كل الاشرار والطاغية ايضا . وبعدها سيدين الرب يسوع المسيح الامم ويقودهم بعضا من حديد وبعدل وهنا يأتي ويبدأ الملك الالفي عندها الذئب والحمل يرعيان معا والاسد يأكل التبن كالبقر أما الحية فالتراب طعامها (اشعياء 65: 25) 
http://www.earthharvest.org/ar/Chri...redictions-2006-2007-2005-2009-2010-2011-2012 



منقووووووول​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

*نهارك اسود يا مينا انتا عاوزنا نقرا كل ده دانا يجليلى شلل حرام عليك مش تنزله فصول :ranting: *​


----------



## Nemoo (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

اكيد بتهزر ايه ياعم ده كله دنا قريت اول وادحه وكنت هموت اقرا ده كله ازاى على العموم الموضوع شيق وجامد جدا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

*نوستراداموس ده نصاب واتباعه بيلوا نصوص النبؤات بتاعته علشان يثبتوا صحتها لكن هى اساسا خطا .
ولازم نفتكر انه مفيش حد يعرف علم الغيب وده حقيقه اشار ليها الكتاب .
ومن المعروف ان نوستراداموس شخص حاد الذكاء وقوى الحجه وبيقدر يبنى نتائج من معطيات ضعيفه .​*


----------



## قلم حر (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع ......هايل ....شكرا .
لي عوده للموضوع .....مع تفصيلات .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*



ميرنا قال:


> *نهارك اسود يا مينا انتا عاوزنا نقرا كل ده دانا يجليلى شلل حرام عليك مش تنزله فصول :ranting: *​


 

ما هو متجزء فصول علشان كدا يا ميرنا :smil13:

 اقرئ علي مهلك يا فندم وحته حته 

وثقي انه هيعجبك ويجذب انتباهك

وهنتظر رائيك تقوليلي ايه الاخبار


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*



Nemoo قال:


> اكيد بتهزر ايه ياعم ده كله دنا قريت اول وادحه وكنت هموت اقرا ده كله ازاى على العموم الموضوع شيق وجامد جدا


 
انت قولتلها يا نيمو الموضوع شيق وجامد :spor24: 

يبقي تقراه وده يعوض ده

شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*



avamina قال:


> *نوستراداموس ده نصاب واتباعه بيلوا نصوص النبؤات بتاعته علشان يثبتوا صحتها لكن هى اساسا خطا .​*
> *ولازم نفتكر انه مفيش حد يعرف علم الغيب وده حقيقه اشار ليها الكتاب .*
> 
> *ومن المعروف ان نوستراداموس شخص حاد الذكاء وقوى الحجه وبيقدر يبنى نتائج من معطيات ضعيفه .*​


 
شكرا يا مينا لاضافتك

وفعلا نستراداموس كان لغز لفترة طويلة في حياتي

لهاية لما تاكدت انه نصاب ونشرت الموضوع ده 

ها ابقي اضيف في الاخر موضوع انا كنت نشرته في منتديات تانية

للافادة وتكملة الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع ......هايل ....شكرا .
> لي عوده للموضوع .....مع تفصيلات .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
في انتظار ردك بشغف يا باشا

انت وصديق اخر لي لهاية دلوقتي لم يقرب ناحية الموضوع

وشكله هايبقي ليه تصرف تاني معاه :spor22:  :spor24:


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

سوف اعرض عليكم ما نشرته من قبل في بعض المنتديات 

وكان موضوع مقتبس من الكتب العربية 

للاسف اثبتت عدم جدارتها 

كان بعنوان :  *هل سمعتم عن" نوستراداموس "!!* ​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

" ميشيل دي نوستراداموس "
حد سمع عن هذا الاعجوبة الف كتاب اسمه قرون وتنبا بكل شئ ويمكن اتنبا اننا بكتب الموضوع الان علي كوبتكس ههههه وتنبا بمعاد موته وتنبا بموحاولة نبش قبرة بالمعاد والتورايخ وحاجات تعقد والكوراث اللي حصلت للي عمل كده من الاخر حاجة عجيبة قولت اجبلكم معلومات عنه 
عاش نوستراداموس في فترة انهيار الحكم الإسلامي في الأندلس وكان فلكي يهودي وقد اضطر للهرب إلى فرنسا واعتناق الديانة المسيحية وتغيير اسمه إلى نوستراداموس وهو اسم لاتيني يعني السيدة مريم عليها السلام وذلك هربا من محاكم التفتيش التي أقيمت في الأندلس والتي كانت تخير المقيمين في الأندلس بين اعتناق الديانة المسيحية والتحدث بالأسباني ونسيان كل ما له علاقة بالعروبة والإسلام أو الهجرة لمن استطاع لذلك سبيلا أو الموت المؤكد وشهد نوستراداموس كذلك اكتشاف أمريكا وقد اشتهر بعلم الفلك والتنجيم وقراءة الطالع وقد طلب منه ملك فرنسا في ذلك الوقت أن يطلعه على كيف تكون نهايته أي نهاية الملك فأخبره بأن نهايته ستكون بالسيف على يد أقرب المقربين إليه أثناء مناسبة معينة ذكرها فسخر منه الملك ولم يعر ذلك التفاتا ولكن حدث وبعد مدة أن أقام الملك احتفالا في قصره في إحدى المناسبات وللتعبير عن فرحته قام بمنازلة قائد حرسه بالسيف على سبيل المزاح ولكن قائد حرسه قتله على سبيل الخطأ وذلك عندما اخترق سيفه الرفيع الخوذة التي كان يعتمرها الملك ومن ثم دخل السيف في عين ورأس الملك فمات لساعته وعندها تذكر الناس ما سبق و قاله ذلك العراف فاكتسب منها شهرة كبيرة .

وعندما شعر العراف بقرب منيته قام بكتابة كتاب سجل فيه كل تنبؤاته من تاريخه وحتى قيام الساعة ولكنه وخوفا من الكنيسة قام بكتابة الكتاب على شكل أبيات رباعية من الشعر مستعملا شفرة معينة حتى لا يكون كلامه واضحا لكل من هب ودب ولكن أيضا بطريقة بحيث يفهم منها القارئ ما يقصده بعد حدوث الواقعة فعلا وقد رمز للكثير من الأشياء التي لم تكن معروفة في زمانه بكلمات لا يفهمها من لا يعرفها ولكن يفهمها من عايشها فمثلا عبر عن الطائرات بالطيور الحديدية وعن الصواريخ بالسهام النارية وهكذا وقد حاول كثير من الباحثين اكتشاف الشفرة التي استعملها في كتابه حتى يسهل معرفة ما يقصده قبل وقوع الحدث ولكن للأسف لم يعرف هذه الشفرة أحد حتى الآن .

وقد تنبأ بالكثير من الحوادث التي وقعت فعلا مثل الحرب العالمية الأولي والثانية وتكلم عن هتلر الذي سماه هسلر وكذلك عن قيام وانهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي الذي عبر عنه بمملكة الدب وقال بأن هذه الإمبراطورية ستدوم اثنان وسبعون عاما وذلك ما حدث تماما وغير ذلك كثير.

في الحقيقة من الصعب معرفة تنبؤات العراف نوستراداموس المستقبلية على وجه الدقة وذلك للأسباب التي ذكرناها سابقا , وهي تعمده الكتابة بغموض مما دفع شراحة وكما أسلفنا إلى القول بأنه قد استعمل شفرة معينه في كتابه وقد ألمح العراف إلى ذلك في إحدى رباعياته عندما قال بأنه سيأتي اليوم الذي يعرف فيه الناس معنى تنبؤاته وعندها سوف يعرفون كم كان محقا في كلامه وتنزاح الغشاوة عن عيونهم , فهل يعني أن الناس سيكتشفون في أحد الأيام الشفرة التي استعملها أم يقصد بأن الناس سيفهمون مرامه بعد حدوث ما تنبأ به ؟؟ وهناك الكثير من الكتاب في الغرب الذين يعتبرونه نبي الغرب , فكل الأنبياء وأصحاب الدعوات السماوية هم من أهل . وهناك نقطة أخرى تسبب صعوبة فهم تنبؤاته وهي كثرة الباحثين والكتاب الذين كتبوا عنه وعن تنبؤاته فكل واحد منهم يكتب حسب فهمه هو لكلام العراف مما يجعل تفسير كل واحد منهم يختلف عن الآخرين ولكن هناك اتجاه عام اشترك فيه معظم الكتاب وذلك هو ما سنذكره ان شاء الله

تابع ...​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

هل صحيح أن نوستراداموس تنبأ بأحداث 11 سبتمبر في نيويورك


ذكرت مجلة درشبيغل الالمانية ( تجدون وصلة العدد من هذه المجلة أسفل الرباعيات الاتية فانسخ العنوان وألصق في متصفحك) بأن هناك اشاعة بأن العراف نوستراداموس قد تنبأ بأحداث برجي التجارة العالمية في نيويورك وذلك في احدى رباعياته:

"In the City of God there will be great thunder,
Two brothers torn apart by Chaos,
While the fortress endures,
The great leader will succumb."
Nostradamus, 1654
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...,277981,00.html

ترجمة المقال الى الانجليزية


ترجمة مقال مجلة درشبيجل عن توقع نوستراداموس
NOSTRADAMUS ' VISIONS

"two brothers, tore up from chaos"

Its dark prophecies be frightened and fascinate humans since
generations: Nostradamus, the most famous Seher of all times, came
today before 500 years to the world. Its trailers believe until
today that he predicted numerous disasters - from the Londoner fire
from 1666 to the terror attacks on the USA.

Nostradamus: Dark visions of death and destruction

In dark pictures Nostradamus de***ibed the future, mixed in hardly
understandable and often incomplete sets of old French, latin,
German and other languages to dramatic visions. Which the highly
intelligent son of a Jewish notary is to have predicted, reaches
from the major fire in London from 1666 to the assassination attempt
of Sarajevo and to the atom bomb of Hiroshima.
On 14 December before 500 years the Seher and plague physician
Michel de Nostredame came into pc. Remy in Provence into the world.
And also today many humans are convinced still of the fact that it
could look into the future. Its tremendous curiosity had already
brought in a career for it as an in demand plague physician: Its
"pre******ion" against the illness proved as astonishing
effectively. Although it was repeated against again and again the
flashing epidemic in use, it never got sick.
Countless interpretations of the mysterioesen Vierzeiler
Exactly up to the year 3797 Nostradamus in a roof framing of salon
de Provence, removed to the observatory, wrote 924 Vierzeiler over
events. It mixed its "true prophecies of the Magisters Nostradamus"
in each case in a group of one hundred arranged to "Centurien" -
multicolored, in order not to make it for the Deutern too easy. Over
the centuries there were uncounted interpretations of the verses.

"the verses are so unclear that one can in-interpret much, similarly
as also with Horoskopen", say the historian and Nostradamus expert
Joerg Dendl. In addition the Seher had brought the chronology of the
years intentionally in disorder. Because Nostradamus had obviously
fear because of its prophetischen abilities to be pursued. "it seems
to give however a certain mathematical key, around the forecasts
again into the correct order to bring be able", says Dendl. The
decoding of the code did not succeed however yet.
The book author and Nostradamus expert Manfred Dimde deny this. "by
computer analyses I decoded, maintain the Nostradamus code" Dimde,
which makes its money also with Nostradamus seminars. It reaches
with the interpretation of the forecasts a hit rate from 65 to 75
per cent. "there is however also the problem that one must always
consider, like humans of the Middle Ages thought."
"flees before the grey one of burning"
Thus it means in a verse of Nostradamus: "flees, flees before the
grey one of burning". Therein see he the forecast of the development
of the atom bomb, say the Nostradamus author. In a further
Vierzeiler Nostradamus speaks of burning "hoellischen lamp bowls".
That, like that Dimdes daring interpretation, only the burning
sources of oil can have been in Kuweit after the invasion of the
Iraqi army.
Nostradamus with the alleged forecast of the death of the French
king became famous Heinrich II. "the young lion overcomes the old
person, on the combat field by a single duel. In the golden cage it
stings the eyes out ", sealed themselves Nostradamus. One year after
publication of its first prophecies died Heinrich II. with a
tournament, as a lance point penetrated into the head.
"that was however probably only one accidental hit", means Dendl.
All stimmigen interpretations over certain events were only later
assigned to the verses. "the uncanny to see like the ability into
the future is always very delightful for humans. In such a thing
many want to believe."
If even the original verses are not cloudy enough, Spoekenkieker
every now and then put on hand. Thus already few hours circulated
after the terrorist attacks on the USA from 11 September of 2001
rumors, Nostradamus the collapse of the towers of the World trade of
center accurately prophesied. Those widens common version of the
appropriate Vierzeilers read:
"into the town center OF God there wants great more thunder,​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

Two brothers torn distinctively by chaos,
While the fortress endures,
The great more leader wants succumb."
Nostradamus, 1654
Not only that the Seher already died 1566: He had never written this
verse. Only aufgehuebscht through likewise invented additives
concerned like "****llic birds" a crude mix out of different
Nostradamus lines, on some conspiracy web pages, which fall from the
sky.
The question arises nevertheless, why and as Nostradamus made its
prophecies. "it felt destined in any case to make forecasts",
believes Dendl. Perhaps the catastrophic forecasts represented in
the year 3797 a rescue anchor for humans, because in 16. Several
plague epidemic diseases the population in Europe home looked for
century. In addition wars came like the idea of the Turks into
Europe. Many were convinced that the world fall is close.
"with the forecasts Nostradamus could show humans however that the
life continues to go and the world fall does not come for the time
being, says" Dendl. It is also possible that Nostradamus had no
visions. "according to my opinion the Seher bewanderte in Astrologie
assumed historical events always repeat themselves." It could have
connected then events with certain planet constellations. If these
sky constellations arose again after years, comparable disasters
happen after this logic.
For all it would be however good, if the forecasts are simple and
simply wrong. Because otherwise humans would have to make themselves
calm on some for the next years. Dimde: "there is a certain unrest
in the Nostradamus municipality that in the years 2010 to 2012 could
develop nearly such a thing like a world war."
Franc Leth, AP
تابع ....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

كنت قد قرات موضوع عنه بعنوان (( الرجل الذي راي الغد )) 
وميشيل نوستر داموس هذا ينتمي الي اسره يهودية اوروبية فجده بيير نوستر اداموس تاجر غلال يهودي انجب عدة ابناء من بينهم جاك نوستر اداموس والد ( ميشيل ) الذي تزوج من امراة ثرية واعتنق معها المسيحية وابنه ميشيل بعد في التاسعة من عمره وقد ولد ميشيل في 14 ديسمبر عام 1503 م وهو اكب اربعة اخوة واكثرهم ذكاء

وقد علمة جدة اللاتينية والاغريقية والعبرية بالاضافة الي مباديء الرياضيات والفلك والتنجيم 
وخوفا من محاكم التفتيش في تلك الفتره خشي عليه جده فارسله ليدرس الطب في مونبليية ولم يكن قد تجاوز ال 19 عاما 

وبينما كان يرحل مع اصدقاءة التقي براهب صغير السن فاندفع اليه باكيا وانحني له ملقبا اياه بصاحب القداسة وعندما سالوه عن لماذا فعل ذلك اجاب لانه هكذا ينبغي ان افعل 

وقد اصبح هذا الراهب بعد وفاة ميشيل البابا الجديد عام 1585م
وبعد وفاته قام ثلاثة رجال من الرعاع عام 1791م بنبش قبره كوسيله ساذجة لاظهار سيطرتهم علي العهد السابق وفجاة احتبست صرخاتهم في حلوقهم ولم يكن ذلك بسبب الهيكل العظمي المتهالك له بل لانهم وجدوا لوحه منقوش عليها تاريخ يومهم هذا السابع عشر من مايو 1791م وعلي ظهرها مكتوب رباعية تقول:
بعد عامين من ثورة العامة وفي الشهر الخامس
ثلاثة سكاري ينبشون القبر القديم 
اثنان يلقيان مصرعهما في تلك الليلة
والثالث يبقي مجنونا حتي النهايةوتراجع الثلاثة رجال وهم مرعوبين ولكن دورية من دوريات الثورة لمحتحم واطلقت النار عليهم فقتل اثنان والثالث اصيب بالجنون من فرط الرعب والذعر 

وتم عمل فيلم تسجيلي عنه ولكن قدم بانه معجزة يهودية مع ان اسرته وهو قد اعتنقوا المسيحية حتي النهاية وعلي الرغم من ان الفيلم من انتاج 1948 الا انه في نهايته تحدث عن نبوئتين 
احداهما عن حرب الخليج والاخري عن اجتماع الكل علي العراق الذي سيضرب جيرانه بالصواريخ وعن ضربة نيويورك عام 2001م

وقد كتب في بداية كتابة المسمي ( قرون ) كيف حصل علي تنبؤاته قائلا :
اجلس وحيدا في اليل في دراسة متكتمة 
انها موضوعة علي حامل نحاسي ثلاثي القوائم 
شعله واهيه تندفع من قلب الفراغ 
وتري ما ينبغي ان تؤمن به لانه باطلفهو ينفي معرفته بالمستقبل حتي لا يتم اتهامه بالسحر

وتنبا عن ضرب هيروشيما وناجازاكي :

قرب الميناء وفي مدينتين كبيرتين 
كارثتان تحدثان لم ير مثيل لهما قط
جوع وطاعون واناس يطرحون خارجا بسيف الحرب
بكاء وضراعة لله العظيم للحصول علي مساعدات 

والمدينتان تقعان علي البحر وكلاهما تعرضت لضرب بالقنبلة الذرية في كارثتين لم يعرف التاريخ لهولهما مثيلا!!!!!!واحداث اخري كثيرة تنبأ عنها نوستراداموس عن اغتيال رؤوساء 
مثل (كيندي) واختراعات مثل الطائرات والحروب بينها والأتصال اللاسلكي بين قائدي تللك 
الطائرات !!!!! وانهزام دول في الحروب مثل الألمان 

الحيوانات التي سيقرصها الجوع ستعبر الانهار 
الشطر الاكبر من ساحة القتال سيكون ضد (هسلر) 
سيجر القائد في قفص حديدي عندما يتجاهل ابن المانيا كل قانون

وتنبا عن اكتشاف باستير الذي جاء بعده باكثر من 3 قرون
يكتشف المفقود المختبيء منذ عده قرون
سيحتفل بباستير كرمز لعظمة الاله 
يحدث هذا عندما يتم القمر دولته العظمي
ولكنه ونتيجه لشائعات اخري ستتلوث سمعته

وفي رباعية اخري اشار الي موسوليني المعروف في التاريخ باسم الدوتشي ولخلافاته مع الملك ولمعاداته للفاتيكان قائلا :
سوف يعثر الملك علي ما يرغب فيه بشده 
حينما يؤخذ الاسقف بالظلم 
الرد يغضب الدوتشي بشدة
وسيقتل عده اشخاص في ميلانو
وفي عشرات الصحف والمجلات العربية قرانا رباعيات نسبت الي نوستراداموس 
( ملك الرعب العظيم يهبط علي المدينة الجديدة 
نار ودخان وصراخ ودموع وانهيارات 
تسقط القلعة وينهار التوئمان وتشتعل الحروب في كل مكان )

وعندما حصلت علي نسخة مؤكدة من كتاب نوستر اداموس الشهير والابحاث الملحقة به كان اول ما بحثت عنه هو هذه الرباعية التي تمادي البعض فاضاف اليها التاريخ بالشهر والسنه ولكني لم اعثر عليها قط لكن الرباعية الوحيد التي ذكرت ( ملك الرعب ) هي التي تقول

في عام 1999 وسبعة اشهر
سوف ياتي ملك الرعب من السماء 
وسيعود الي الحياة ملك المغول العظيم 
سيحك قبل الحرب وبعدها في سعادة

والمغول هنا تلقي علي الصينيين تبعة اشعال الحرب في نهايات القرن العشرين او بدايات الواحد وعشرين 

وتبا عن انهيار برجي التجارة قائلا:

السماء تحترق بين الاربعين والخمسة والاربعين درجة 
الحريق في المدينة العظيمة الجديدة 
اللهب الكبير ينتشر الي اعلي مباشرة 
والكل يسعي للحصول علي دليل من النورمانديين
وفعلا نيويورك تقع بين خطي عرض 40 و 45 علي الخرائط 

وتوجد نبؤءة عن بن لادن قائلا :

في ظل السلطة الصارخة للشيخ الملتحي
توضع قواعد العقاب الصارم 
الشخص العظيم يثابر الي حد بعيد 
ضوضاء الاسلحة في السماء والبحر الليغوري احمر

والبحر الليغوري هو الجزء الشمالي الشرقي للبحر المتوسط بالنسبة لزمن كتابه هذه الرباعيات

وتبا عن تسميم المياة والحرب الكيماوية قائلا :

حديقة العالم قرب المدينة الجديدة في طريق الجبال المجوفة
يتم الاستيلاء عليها وتقحم في الصهاريج 
المدينه تجبر علي شرب ماء مسمم بالكبريت

ملاحظة : مننذ اوائل عام 1649 تم استخدام كتاب قرون كوسيلة دعائية للحرب النفسية مثلما قام خصوم الكاردينال ( مازاران ) بنشر طبعة من الكتاب اضافو اليها رباعيتين ضده
وفي عصر نابليون تم تزوير الرباعيات باضافة رباعيات زائفة اطلق عليها اسم ( تنبؤات اوليفاريس ) وبعدها ظهرت تبؤات اورفال وكلتاهما كتابات زائفة نسبت بلا حق للاشهر نوستر اداموس .
المصدر دكتور نبيل فاروق​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توقعات نوسترادموس ، التنجيمات الفلكية ، نبوات الكتاب المقدس*

وكان من اجمل التعليقات التي قرائتها 

هو تعليق اخ حبيب سوف اعرضه عليكم

يوجد كتاب اسمه ( كود الكتاب المقدس ) وفيه ايضا تنبؤات عن احداث كثيرة وهامة لكنك وموجود علي النت تحتاج ان تشتريه حتي يمكنك قراءته 
شفرة الكتاب

كان بداية التفكير في مسألة شفرة الكتاب من أكثر من خمسين سنة، عندما ذكر رابي يقيم في براج بتشيكوسلوفاكيا يدعى فايس ماندل، أنك لو كتبت حروف سفر التكوين، ولم تدخِل مسافات بين الحروف ولا بين الكلمات ولا بين الجمل، بل تكتب الحروف إلى جوار بعضها، تماماً كما كانت تُكتَب في المخطوطات القديمة، وتُسقط خمسين حرفاً وتأخذ الحرف 51 ثم تترك 50 حرفاً آخر وتأخذ الحرف الذي يليه، وهكذا دواليك فإنك ستحصل على كلمة "التوراة". ولقد كرر نفس الأمـر في سفر الخروج، فحصل على ذات الكلمة "التوراة"، ثم كرر الأمر في سفر العدد، وفي سفر التثنية فحصل في كل مرة على نفس الكلمة "التوراة"****!

كان هذا من نحو خمسين سنة، وأما الآن، وبعد اختراع الكومبيوتر فقد حدثت طفرة عجيبة في ذلك المجال. فلقد ظهر في بداية العام الماضى (1997) في أمـريكا كتاب بعنوان The Bible Code، فأحدث صدوره دوياً عالياً في الأوسـاط الدينية، وتحدثت عنه هناك المجلات وأجهزة الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية. مـؤلف هذا الكتاب "ميخائيل دروسنن" يقول في أول الكتاب أنه سافر إلى تل أبيب في سبتمبر عام 1994 لمهمة محددة؛ أن يحذر رابين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل من خطر اغتياله، بناء على شفرة الكتاب المقدس، حيث أنه في المرة الوحيدة التي فيها يظهر اسم اسحق رابين كاملاً بواسطة الشفرة فإن حادثة إغتياله تتقاطع مع حروف اسمه. ثم لما حدث الاغتيال بعد نحو سنة واحدة من تحذيره هذا، فقد اقتنع المؤلف تماماً أن تلك الشفرة حقيقة مؤكدة.

كانت بداية قصة دروسنن مع شفرة الكتاب عندما نما إلى علمه، عن طريق أحـد أصدقائه في إسرائيل أن هناك كتاباً ذكر حرب الخليج "عاصفة الصحراء" قبل حدوثها بآلاف السنين، هذا الكتاب هو الكتاب المقدس. ولأنه شخص لا تعنيه كثيراً المسائل الدينية، كما يقول هو في مقدمة الكتاب، فإنه في البداية لم يكن متحمسـاً للموضوع، لكن في منزل أحد علماء الرياضيات في أورشليم، وعلي جهاز الكومبيوتر، أراه ذلك العالم كيف أن هناك شفرة في الكتاب المقدس وهذه الشفرة أخبرت بحرب الخليج، وحددّت يوم 18 يناير عام 1991، وذكرت اسم صدام حسين!

يستطرد المؤلف قائلاً إنه في البداية كان متشككاً في الأمر، وبدأ يفحصه ليبين زيفه، لكنه بعد فترة من البحث اقتنع بالأمر تماماً. ثم استمر يعمل في هذه الشفرة لمدة خمس سنوات، فكان من ضمن ما اكتشفه حادثة مقتل رابين. لكنه اكتشف أيضاً عجائب لا تُحصى؛ فلقد أشارت الشفرة إلى انتخاب الرئيس الأمريكي كلينتون، وأشارت أيضاً إلى مقتل السادات، ومقتل جون كنيدي، وفضيحة ووترجيت، وعن الحرب العالمية الثانية، وأفران الغاز وهتلر، وقنبلة هيروشيما، كما أشارت إلى وصول الإنسان إلى القمر ومشيه عليه، كما أشارت إلى المفكرين العظام مثل شكسبير وإديسون وبيتهوفن ونيوتن. . . إلخ إلخ.

ويذكر مؤلف الكتاب الذي يدعم أقواله بالفقرات التوراتية التي تثبت كلامه، أن شفرات الكتاب تختلف تماماً عن كتابات أو نبوات نوستراداموس الفرنسي، والتي يمكن للإنسان أن يفسرها بألف طريقة، إذ أنها تسجل الأحداث بالأسماء والتواريخ بكل دقة!!

وبعد أن يسجل مؤلف الكتاب ما أمكنه كشفه في كتابه هذا الذي يتكون من أكثر من 260 صفحة من القطع الكبير، يؤكد أننا لا زلنا في أول الطريق لاكتشاف مثير، لم تتضح كل أبعاده بعد**.

ونحن ليس لنا تعليق على ما تقدم. فالكتاب منشور حديثاً، ولاشك أنه سيخضع للكثير من البحث العملي والنقد.

لكننا من جانبنا ننحني باحترام أما كتاب الله، ونسجد بخشوع لإله الكتاب الذي في عظمته الربانية « يحصى عدد الكواكب » (مز147: 4) . وفى اعتنائه الأبوي بنا يحصى شعور رؤوسنا (مت10: 30). والذي أعطانا كلمته العجيبة ، الجديرة منا نحن بأن نحصيها ، ونتلذذ بما فيها (مز119: 13،14).


فممكن جدا ان يكون نوستر اداموس قد فطن الي هذه الطريقه ولا سيما انه كان يهودي واعتنق المسيحية وتعلم الرياضيات واللغة العبرية واللاتينية ويوجد كتاب اسمه معجزة الاجيال وفيه معجزات عن الاعداد في الكتاب المقدس وان التوراه بالعبرية كتبت بطريقة السباعيات اي كل اصحاح يحتوي علي مضاعفات العدد سبعة وكل ايه كذلك وكل سفر

ا ..؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

واليك إعجاز من الأسفار النبوية: في مطلع نبوة يوئيل تَرِد نبوة عجيبة، حتى أن الرب دعا شعبه جميعاً ليسمعوها وليخبروا بها أبناءهم حتى الجيل الرابع، وهذه النبوة هي « فضلة القمص أكلها الزحاف، وفضلة الزحاف أكلها الغوغاء، وفضلة الغوغاء أكلها الطيار » 

وقد يبدو للمتأمل السطحي أن الرب يحذر من ضربات الجراد الرهيبة، وكما نعلم فإن ضربة الجراد من أشد الضربات فتكاً، إذ أنها تترك الشعب في حالة رهيبة من الجوع.

لكن بالإضافة إلى هذا المعنى الظاهري، هناك معنى آخر أعمق، ونستدل عليه عندما نعرف أسماء أطوار الجراد المذكورة سابقاً في اللغة العبرية، ومعاني تلك الأسماء، وقيمتها العددية بأن نستعيض عن حروف تلك الكلمات بقيمتها العددية (انظر الفصل السابق) فنحصل على ما يلي:

القمص (وبالعبري جزم) ج ز م؛ والكلمة العبرية تعني يقطع أو يفترس، قيمتها العددية 3 + 7 + 40 = 50

والزحاف (وبالعبري أربة) أ ر ب هـ؛ تعني يكثر أو يزيد، قيمتها العددية 1 + 200 + 2 + 5 = 208

والغوغاء (وبالعبري يلق) ى ل ق؛ بمعنى يلعق أو يلحس، قيمتها العددية 10 + 30 + 100 = 140

والطيار (وبالعبري حسيل) ح س ى ل؛ بمعنى مدمر، قيمتها العددية 8 + 60 + 10 + 30 = 108

لاحظ أنها أطوار أربعة، وأن قيمتها العددية هي على التوالي 50، 208، 140، 108

والآن أيـة رسالة عجيبة متضمنة في هذه القيم العددية لجيش الجراد في أطواره الأربعة المتعاقبة؟ إن هذه الأطوار تمثل لنا إمبراطوريات الأمم الأربع التي تعاقبت السيادة علي الشعب وهي: الكلدانيين والفرس واليونان، والرومان، والقيمة العددية لتلك الأسماء بالعبري تمثل تماماً سني الاستعباد لتلك الإمبراطوريات!

فمن خراب هيكل سليمان على يد الكلدانيين سنة 588ق.م.، حتى سقوط بابل سنة 538 ق.م. = 50 سنة - هذه هي ضربة القمص المفترس.

ومن خراب بابل سنة 538 ق. م.. حتى هزيمة الفرس على يد اليونان سنة 330 ق. م. = 208 سنة - هذه هي ضربة الزحاف، الكثير.

ومن انتصار اليونان سنة 330 ق. م. حتى هزيمة أنتيوخس أبيفانس بواسطة الرومان سنة 190 ق.م.=140 سنة. هذه هي ضربة الغوغاء الذي يمسح الأرض.

وأخيراً من مُلك هيرودس الكبير عام 38 ق. م. حتى خراب أورشليم والهيكل على يد تيطس الروماني سنة 70 م = 108 سنة. هذه هي ضربة الطيار المدمر المتلف!
ويمكنك قراءة المعجزات العددية من هنا​​​http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp14.html

فممكن من قراءته للكتاب المقدس ونبؤات اشعياء النبي ودانيال النبي الذي يتنبا عن ممالك كثيرة وازمنه كثيرة كمملكة الرومان واليونان والفرس وغيرها للكثير وسفر لبرؤيا الذي يتحدث عن علامات ومخاوف واوبئة و مدينه بابل التي ستهلك وعلامات كثيرة اخري

من كل هذا ممكن ان يكون كون نبوءاته

ربما..؟؟؟​


----------

